# Air bubbles in apple butter



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello. We're kind of new at canning. We just did some apple butter and when I brought them out of the water bath, I could see that there were air bubbles in the apple butter. Is that okay? Thanks!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I have only been canning for a couple years, but I have not had any issues as a result of applesauce or apple butter with some bubbles. Interested to hear what the really experienced folks have to say.


HDAcres


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Next time you can try putting a dab of butter in. I'm talking teeny tiny. It helps reduce frothing. I always have to do it with jam. I haven't tried making Apple butter, but I've made jam and had that happen. Didn't hurt the jam, just looked funny to me. And a pea sized amount of butter fixed it. Its what my canning book recommended.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

yes there are bubbles sometimes. You can pull a jar out let it cool and there be no bubbles then turn the jar upside down and back up and you will have bubbles..


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

The bubbles won't hurt it at all. We've been canning apple butter and applesauce for years; sometimes you have bubbles, sometimes you don't. Either way is ok. Curt


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been canning applesauce for the last couple years and little bubbles are fine.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with the others comments. However, if you ever see the bubbles moving after they have been on the shelf for awhile, it is a sign of spoilage.


----------

